

Burn your Database? Announcing the Drawn-to-Scale Platform. - gsteph22
http://www.roadtofailure.com/2010/02/15/announcing-the-drawn-to-scale-platform/

======
moe
Man, that's really a lot of filler-text to announce that you're basically
doing "something with HBase".

Can we get at least some basic details, like is this going to be a hosted
service or something I install on my own servers?

~~~
gsteph22
It's a lot more than "something with HBase" :)

It'll be hosted in the cloud (SaaS-style), or you can run it in the
datacenter.

~~~
moe
So and it's basically a convenience wrapper around HBase/Hadoop or...? I'm
still not clear what it actually adds on top of regular HBase.

~~~
gsteph22
HBase is basically a column-based key-value store. It's just where we store
our data. We provide a real-time query language, structured and unstructured
search, processing. It's a complete data platform.

